# Cleaning the Garage....



## mariOoO (Oct 2, 2008)

.....dun....Dun....DUNNNNNNN!!!! lol  I know most of you probably hate cleaning as much as I do but, the garage serves many purposes in my house. I have found that junk starts to collect in there. When I am sure what to do with something I set it out in the garage.

So anyways this is leading me to my question- how often do you guys clear out your garage, get it organized, and give it a good clean?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Can't do it, some toolboxes and equipment are just too heavy, gotta clean around it.  Best after every major project.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Clean?  Organize?  You speak in words unfamiliar to me.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 3, 2008)

A garage just isn't a garage unless it's messed up, besides if you clean it up you'll never find anything LOL
 I cleam my workshop 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Animal (Oct 3, 2008)

You folks have a garage?
What the heck am I doin here?

I clean about the time I finish with a project, to get ready for the next one.
Right now there is a bandsaw mill takin up all the room. RE-Buildin from scratch , somewhat. More of a remodeled, updating machine type of project.
About once a month.


----------



## BubbaB (Apr 14, 2009)

My garage never gets clean! It's my messy work space but I like it that way! I know just where everything is...scattered around me!


----------



## ARBY (Jul 16, 2009)

Cleaning the garage is a never ending task. My door faces north and it seems like 90% of the time when the breeze blows it comes out of the north and drags in dust, dirt and leaves. What a pain.


----------



## dezigninmotion (Jul 31, 2009)

It is a never ending job for me.  Since our garage is under the house and against a retaining wall, we constantly have a swirling vortex of terror and junk is always getting blown in!

I fear fall in our tree filled neighborhood!  AHHHHHH


----------



## SlowRollin' (Aug 1, 2009)

Once a month...if I'm lucky and the honey do list allows.  It only last a few days, then it's back to hurricane status.

I'll never have one of those garages that people hang out in and play darts or watch tv.  Even if I could get my boys and wife to stop dumping every bit of trash or old item they want to discard, the heat limits any casual activity we'd ever do out there.

I'll just have to live out my "man cave" fantasies through all of you.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 9, 2009)

mariOoO said:


> .....dun....Dun....DUNNNNNNN!!!! lol  I know most of you probably hate cleaning as much as I do but, the garage serves many purposes in my house. I have found that junk starts to collect in there. When I am sure what to do with something I set it out in the garage.
> 
> So anyways this is leading me to my question- how often do you guys clear out your garage, get it organized, and give it a good clean?



Safety = clean and organized garage. Especially if you have kids they will make a mess if not organize if not accident surely happened on unclean and unorganized garage...


----------



## can-am-dan (Nov 9, 2009)

i usualy clean as soon as i finish a project ...but this time of year the projects are rare... just finished one the other day made a little living room space for me and buddys ...with a 36inch tv so i can watch my UFC ...


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

I try too clean once a week and I always put my tools back when I finish for the day.


----------



## archbarb (Dec 5, 2009)

I love the idea of having a two car garage. We bought our home about three years ago and it has a huge two car garage with a small room that I use for tool storage. Since we moved in, the family has taken over the garage with different types of things. So once a year I rent a waste bend from the local contractor in town and we clean house. 

Finally, after this last clean out I did make room on one side of the garage for my work bench, and added shelves on the wall by it and installed 4 electrical outlets along the wall. Then I installed a four foot workshop light above it.

Its not a clean garage, but I now have a place to play.


----------



## can-am-dan (Dec 5, 2009)

hey that's cool....a man needs his space....lol if ever you have a picture of your garage throw it on a post..


----------



## can-am-dan (Dec 5, 2009)

hey thats cool...a man needs his space..lol  would love to see pictures of your garage.....here are a few pic's of the inside of mine. 

View attachment IMG_1525.jpg


View attachment IMG_1524.jpg


----------



## imported_jhutch (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice Can-AM!

I'm going to work on mine this winter.  I'll try to have some before and after pics up in a month or two.


----------



## can-am-dan (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks jhutch.. i'm just missing a frigo and a better sound system setup...lol


----------



## Camaron32 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just try to take my own advice and leave it cleaner than I found it. But then again I'm in the very very early stages of my garage remodel, so it's going to get a lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that looks good...  The garage looks very simple and neat!  Awesome.


----------



## can-am-dan (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks frozen


----------



## andeehunt (Mar 17, 2010)

Not near enough....Maybe three-four times a year. 

I start out by backing out vehicles, if they even fit in there any more. After I back them out close the garage door. I don't want more dirt blowing in while I am cleaning. Then I start picking everything off of the floor and moving it to the center of the garage. This will serve two purposes 1) I will now be able to clean under it 2) It will make me put everything back in an organized manner.


----------



## moorking (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice to share information.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 22, 2010)

I am definatly due for a clean out.  The basement is my domain and it is CLUTTERED with tools and crap right now.    My motivation, the dehumidifier crapped out and it is behind most of the crap that it was keeping dry.


----------



## mrlargo (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm always cleaning.  My garage is in much the same condition as my mind.  It's a continuous blizzard with everything flying around in high winds.  All the important stuff is tied to the barn.  I wish I had room for my Jeep in there.  I'm working on it....still.


----------



## thomask (Sep 22, 2010)

Down in the South here it is just too dadgum HOT to do a good cleaning in the summer.  It's 79 degrees at 10:00 PM. So much for the first day of fall.

I guess it is like having no heat in Michigan or Ohio and trying to work in January.

Getting organized makes all projects go a little faster in saved time looking for tools, parts, etc.  Any how, I do plan a fall cleaning if it does cool down.


----------



## havasu (Sep 30, 2010)

When you get to cleaning up your garage, please do us a favor and take some before and after pictures and post them up in here. I think it would give us all some laughs and inspiration!


----------



## thomask (Sep 30, 2010)

havasu said:


> When you get to cleaning up your garage, please do us a favor and take some before and after pictures and post them up in here. I think it would give us all some laughs and inspiration!



HAVASAU,  Thank goodness for the low 80's for a few days.

The garage, you wouldn't believe it if you saw it.  The before pictures should be the after if you know what I mean.  Had place looking pretty good then summer projects got the best of me.

Just this summer stained exterior of house and bought another Toy project, a CJ7 Jeep.  Jeep took over garage and all the parts removed for paint job.  Got jeep back together and then started a remodel of interior of the house.  Today our wood floor started going in.  Had to clear out entire great room and dinning room for wood installers. That is after spending last week painting  interior. Stuff is everywhere...Once the interior of house is done THEN I think I will get a green light for garage.  

Question, how many of you have a sofa in the garage.  It looks kinda out of place in space next to the old corvette, but it sure is nice for a cat nap. My wife wants a new sofa!!!  What do you think?

BELOW PIC IS BEFORE REMODEL STARTED...

CURRENTLY YOU CAN NOT EVEN SEE WORKBENCH TOP. 

View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 30, 2010)

What do you mean you had to clear out the great room and dining room for the wood installers? Thomask, you are a slacker! Install it yourself! 

My motto is DIY or don't do it at all! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thomask (Oct 1, 2010)

havasu said:


> What do you mean you had to clear out the great room and dining room for the wood installers? Thomask, you are a slacker! Install it yourself!
> 
> My motto is DIY or don't do it at all! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Dadgum havasau, you caught me   

Hahaa,  No offense, my wife says I would even try DIY surgery and "think" I can do anything. Hey, this is real red oak going in over 3/4 plywood nailed to a slab.  I would do a glue down myself and am doing tile work but this stuff needs a professional to sand and finish. Wife said if I get the interior of our house remodeled I can do whatever I want in the garage, so I promised her we would "get her done".


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2010)

I think your wife and my wife must be sisters. I did my oak floors 12 years ago, and now are showing some wear and tear. When I told the wife I was going to try the sanding/restaining myself, she said that I'd ruin it and demands that I get a professional to do it.


----------



## 1977Impala (Dec 12, 2010)

I try and make sure everything in the garage is on wheels of casters , Makes moving stuff out of the way for cleaning  much easier.


----------



## havasu (Dec 12, 2010)

That is very good advice!


----------



## thomask (Dec 13, 2010)

1977Impala said:


> I try and make sure everything in the garage is on wheels of casters , Makes moving stuff out of the way for cleaning  much easier.



1977 Impala could you post us a picture or two please?


----------



## Tinkmaster (Dec 24, 2010)

I have found that cleaning my garage 1 time per week is effective.  I don't scrub or mob the garage floor each week, but simply picking up the junk and clutter is best 1x per week in my garage.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I missed this reply...

Parts washer..





Air compressor




old store display shelf




and I try and keep heavy bins and engine blocks on cheap wheel dolleys.









Makes it easy to roll things out onto the pad in front of the garage and clean the floor. I still have a work bench to ad wheels to.


----------



## thomask (Mar 12, 2011)

1977 Impala,

Hey there glad your back,

Thanks for sharing those pictures we were wondering if you had left town?

Great use of wheel dolly.  :thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought about buying 4 of those wheel dollies to move my pool table out of the pool room so I could get the wood floor sanded/refinished. Does anyone believe they would work?


----------



## thomask (Mar 12, 2011)

havasu said:


> I thought about buying 4 of those wheel dollies to move my pool table out of the pool room so I could get the wood floor sanded/refinished. Does anyone believe they would work?



Sure, how wide is your door or can you turn it sideways HAVASU?


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 15, 2011)

You would be better off getting the smaller wooden furniture moving dollys from HF  those metal ones I have will barely roll with the engine block on em.


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 15, 2011)

I am going to try out the leaf blower this weekend.  I heard from jack olsen that, that is how he cleans his garage.  if the wind is blowing in the right direction we will see how well it works.  I usually just use my air hose with a blower nozzle that my dad that he attached a 3 foot length of copper tubing to.  it works pretty good but the leaf blower might be even better.  we will see.


----------



## thomask (Mar 15, 2011)

mustanggarage said:


> I am going to try out the leaf blower this weekend.  I heard from jack olsen that, that is how he cleans his garage.  if the wind is blowing in the right direction we will see how well it works.  I usually just use my air hose with a blower nozzle that my dad that he attached a 3 foot length of copper tubing to.  it works pretty good but the leaf blower might be even better.  we will see.



Jack is right, they do a great job in a hurry just be careful of sending small nails/screws into your driveway and tires.

Note, if it is a gas powered blower just don't breathe in too many fumes.  

Electric is much healthier to use.


----------



## siddle (Jun 1, 2011)

Gas leaf blowers are more powerful than electric models and Electric leaf blowers also lack mobility. However, while electric models produce no emissions, gas-powered blowers continuously emit harmful CO. This can become really uncomfortable and even hazardous if inhaled, and it contributes to carbon emissions.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jun 2, 2011)

thomask said:


> Jack is right, they do a great job in a hurry just be careful of sending small nails/screws into your driveway and tires.
> 
> Note, if it is a gas powered blower just don't breathe in too many fumes.
> 
> Electric is much healthier to use.



Mine is electric and since it is inside my garage there is no problem with outlets.
it worked very well.  I told the kids I was going to do the dusting.  they told me not to let my wife see me dusting that way or she would demand one for the house lol.   I cleaned up the garage before my sons graduation reception.  the wife even cleaned up the "library" for me.  the place was cleaner than it ever has been before.  my daughter enjoyed the place so much she wants to have her birthday party out there instead of at the YMCA like we did the last 2 years.  She really enjoyed the lift made into a table for some reason lol.


----------



## thomask (Jun 2, 2011)

MUSTANGGARAGE: my daughter enjoyed the place so much she wants to have her birthday party out there instead of at the YMCA like we did the last 2 years.  She really enjoyed the lift made into a table for some reason lol.[/QUOTE]

Hey we had a Valentine Party at a friends garage and used his two lifts as serving tables, it was cool.  You don't worry too much about spills either in a garage and the adults and kids dig it.


----------



## siddle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lifts, work great as a serving table when you have a party.


----------

